# looking for still hunting club in florida



## Baxley88 (Jul 27, 2012)

I know it is late but, I am looking for somewhere to hunt this season. I am looking both florida and georgia, but would like some suggestions for florida clubs. thanks for your time.


----------



## flaskey16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 3,200 acre lease in Central Florida located between Orlando and Melbourne. I have had the lease for 9 years and is has been QDMA managed for 9 years. We have year around feeding programs managed by a wildlife biologist. If you would like more information please let me know?


----------



## Davec9 (Jul 30, 2012)

We have a club in N FL close to Monticello, BCD Hunters Haven...  5500 acre plantation property, 12 month access, 30 members total, 3 Bucks... 3 Does... 3 spots. Primitive camping family members welcome, we are looking for 1 more member at this point. $1800.00 send me a note @ deuce9@earthlink.net Thanks, Dave


----------



## FloridaRambo (Aug 11, 2012)

We need 2 members for a total of 21. Family friendly. Still hunting only. 2900 acres, 47 food plots with shooting houses. Corn feeders in each food plot and the club provides the corn. Wife and kids (that are in house) are on your membership and encouraged to come out. Each membership is allowed 3 bucks and 3 does. Plenty of turkeys too!

First year is $2050 and every year after is $1675. if you're interested and want to come to take a look and meet everyone. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## sparkman8 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have not looked already, Woods and Waters Magazine had several clubs in North FL that are available.  There are some good opportunities in FL  including the one FL Rambo has listed above.  Wish I would have seen it earlier in the year!


----------



## Baxley88 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys I have been really busy at work and have not had a chance to do much of anything lately.


----------

